# tomb kings - under rated?



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

i recently delved into tomb kings, and i'm starting to believe that there one of the more less played and under rated armies going around - there are not a lot of tacticas floating about for TK, but the fluff i read interests me - can anyone break down general TK tactics and or strengths/weakneses in Depth? are they 'tourney' worthy force?
would be much apprecated.

Mr.d


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i love my tomb kings but they are quite left behind at the moment. They are a highly maneauvable army been able to shoot no matter the modifiers etc, and have some brilliant units. However there magic is poor and too important so it tends to dictate your army list. The magic items are a bit poor and dont combine very easily. Another big factor is the heirophant he is really easy to kill and not easy to hide its a real weakness everyone know about him and guns for him. In contrast to the new vampire counts they are outclassed in every dimension (except shooting as VC dont have any, one banshee being pointless). That all said the last two games my TK faced there undead adversarys they won by sacrificing the general vampire ld is poor and the curse gets them just great, never had it work on any other race though.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Honestly I believe you are right that tomb kings are under rated. When I play against them, I have a very tough time even getting a draw with either my dwarfs or choas. Then again I play someone I believe to be a phenominal fantasy player who runs a "smart" list. I have only played the new VC army once and crushed it with my dwarf army by a good cannonball shot killing the general.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

either you were playing a newb vamp player of a very confused person. the general should never be put in that situation. also the Tk are under rated i havent read into the codex to much but they have some nice modles


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

it was a silly mistake that the vampire challenged the tomb king but that said the rest of the field was his except my chariots that were doing well.


----------

